
The New Blogger Template Editor - navneetpandey
http://www.stylifyyourblog.com/2013/04/New-Blogger-Template-Editor.html
======
impostervt
I'm kind of surprised they're still working on Blogger.

~~~
nnq
...is blogger going away or what?

Edit+: I meant why be surprised that they are updating it...

~~~
StylifyYourBlog
No , on the contrary they have updated the Template Editor This really dims
the chance that Blogger will be closing any time soon Edit: Sorry ,
misinterpreted you nnq

------
fosterzone
Its Nice,

